# Dogs in heat



## monsters mom (Apr 26, 2011)

Is it common for dogs to become more needy during a heat cycle? And also to lick themselves constantly? I think that my dog Chloe is starting or already in a heat cycle but I not positive because she's not bleeding or anything. I know she's been in heat once and it was right before she came to us. What are the signs of being in heat? Can they be in heat without any bleeding? Also she is scheduled to be fixed at the end of the month, they can still do it even if she's in the middle of a cycle right?


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

It's possible that they could do both. They can get spayed during a heat cycle, but because the blood vessels are engorged, they can bleed more easily, so the surgery is riskier. Most vets would prefer to wait until the heat cycle is over. If they do agree to do it, it usually costs more. Personally, I'd reschedule the spay, and keep her absolutely contained. No letting her outside unsupervised, even in a fenced yard, as some males will jump/dig under fences. No letting relatives watch her for you as "My (brother, cousin, mom, friend) let her be with a male/let her out, and she got bred" is very common.


----------



## monsters mom (Apr 26, 2011)

spotted nikes said:


> It's possible that they could do both. They can get spayed during a heat cycle, but because the blood vessels are engorged, they can bleed more easily, so the surgery is riskier. Most vets would prefer to wait until the heat cycle is over. If they do agree to do it, it usually costs more. Personally, I'd reschedule the spay, and keep her absolutely contained. No letting her outside unsupervised, even in a fenced yard, as some males will jump/dig under fences. No letting relatives watch her for you as "My (brother, cousin, mom, friend) let her be with a male/let her out, and she got bred" is very common.


Oh I'm being very careful. I have zero desire to add to the pet population. The kill rate for animals here is disgusting(puppies turned into the regular shelters get a week tops and older dogs get 3 days because they have such a high volume of abandoned pets) and also I have kids, no need to add puppies to my zoo, LOL. She is a mostly indoor dog and is our only dog. She goes out to potty. I usually go out with her because she's very attached/needy and has abandonment issues from her previous owners. I've already stopped our daily walks(much to her displeasure) The yard is fenced and the only way in or out is a gate. Our home in built into a hill and the yard is held up and blocked off from the street with a concrete wall that's over 12ft tall. It's impossible for any stray dogs to dig under or climb over the fence but they could easily climb the stairs and hop the front gate which is another reason why I go out with her. I will schedule a vet visit to see if she's in heat and if she is I will reschedule the surgery. Thank you for the advise. How long are they usually in heat?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Usually 3-4 weeks. It's best to wait until they're in the middle of their cycle to be spayed---3 or 4 months from now would be ideal. I had a foster dog spayed right after she came out of heat and she bled a lot. . .she came through OK but it was scary. Better to avoid that if possible.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

That's why I always spay before their first heat, I know some ppl think that having a cycle before spay is best, but the risk isn't worth it IMO.


----------



## monsters mom (Apr 26, 2011)

3-4 months! Man that's how long I've been waiting for this app, haha. Our vet is always booked far in advance so if I have to reschedule it that would be the time frame I'd be looking at anyways. It just feels like I've been trying to get it done for forever now. 

She had already gone through her first heat cycle when we got her. Her previous owners said that it had ended only a week or so before and we got her mid Dec. Is it too soon for her to be in heat again? Maybe she's just acting odd for a different reason.


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

It's not too soon...My Dancer has every 5 month heat cycles...We will be having her spayed soon also.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

It is nearly June. . .that's just short of 6 months. About right :biggrin1:.

Oh, wow, do I remember the waiting list for the base vet (I grew up on Navy bases in Japan. Sasebo and Atsugi. We vacationed in Okinawa )---our cat went into heat early and howled for 2 months before her spay appointment. We all nearly went crazy, LOL.


----------

